# Foot of Gork;Template to download



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=14300094a

Well, kind of nice move form GW i think.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Well, kind of nice move form GW i think.


Given they sell a fallen giant template, giving a coloured one away free is great.


----------

